# Sam Comfort Queens!!



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Sam Croft Queens!!*

Do you mean Sam Comfort queens? I got a couple of his in August and they are doing great.


----------



## LanduytG (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sam Croft Queens!!*



ruthiesbees said:


> Do you mean Sam Comfort queens? I got a couple of his in August and they are doing great.




Yes thats what I mean. But I do no a Sam Croft too. Sorry Sam.

Greg


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Sam Croft Queens!!*

I don't know much about Sam's queens.
So what is so special about his queens?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Sam Croft Queens!!*



beepro said:


> I don't know much about Sam's queens.
> So what is so special about his queens?


They are treatment free stock, so if that is how you are wanting to keep bees, they are a great place to start with good genetics.


----------

